# Vil ha Norsk tegnsett og tastaur oppsett i console! Hjelp!?

## nle

Hvordan får jeg norsk tegnsett og tastatur oppsett i console, og hvordan får jeg det til å bli permanent.

For jeg har kjørt "loadkeys no-latin1" og det fungerer til en hvis grad, har ikke æøå (de er erstatta med noen "psycho tegn") og noen andre tegn.

På forhånd takk for all hjelp!  :Smile: 

----------

## Celestial

Har du satt inn "no-latin1" i /etc/rc.conf fila ?

----------

## mol

Har til orientering lignende problemer. De rare tegnene tror jeg er en indikasjon på at du har latin1. Når jeg har satt keymap til bare no blir det {|} i stede.

Med min gentoo 1.2 fungerer heller ikke alt-gr (hverken i X eller på console).

På 1.4 fungerer det ikke på console, men fungerer i X. 

Noen som har noen tips? Jeg har også forsøkt å laste keymap filen manuelt uten hell.

----------

## Celestial

Kanskje skulle jeg hatt nye  briller   :Embarassed:    Leste litt feil der..

Prøv med 

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

og fjern # foran CONSOLETRANLATION i rc-conf

Det finnes sikkert noen andre consolefonter som det går an å bruke.

Se i /usr/share/consolefonts

Håper dette hjelper

----------

